# What wedges do you carry?



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I was just wondering what wedges you carry? I carry a pitching, sand and a 58 lob. I'm getting a new pitch with my new iron and am looking to upgrade my sand to altohugh I do quiet like my current one but I cant get a heap of spin with, so i may keep it. I have a fairly new srixon WG-706's, 58 lob wedge. Yep I seem to like that brand but if you can find something you like well I say buy it!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Mine are:

Gap Wedge - 52° Titleist Vokey w/8° bounce

Sand Wedge - 54° Titleist Vokey w/11° bounce

Lob Wedge - 58° Titleist Vokey w/8° bounce

I don't consider my PW to be a true wedge... at 47° it's really just a 10 iron with my set of Titleist AP-2 irons.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the Adams Pitching Wedge, Adams Sand Wedge, Wilson Gap [email protected] and Wilson Lob [email protected] The Lob Wedge has been a stroke saver out of hardpacked sand traps.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Got rid of my Vokey's a couple years ago and replaced them with Cleveland CG14's. Love these things, 52 degree gap, 60 degree lob. My sandy is the same one I've had for about 10 years, Professional Open I believe it is, in 56 degree. Think I paid under $40 for it, but it does the trick for me. Love my Clevelands, it took me a good full year to get them dialed in but I'm locked on with them now. 

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool have you guys tryed using 54 and 56 sand I'm trying to deceide between the two at the moment for a new sand I was think a 54 because I have a 58 lob. What do you think?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> cool have you guys tryed using 54 and 56 sand I'm trying to deceide between the two at the moment for a new sand I was think a 54 because I have a 58 lob. What do you think?


Luke: I'm not sure of this, but a standard sand wedge is 54 dgr. I believe.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it's 56 degrees, but I've been wrong before...once. LOL!

Since the lob wedge is 58 I'd probably go with the 54 just to give you a little more variety in wedges. 2 degrees difference would almost be like having two of the same clubs in the bag, although that 2 degrees can make a big difference in the right situation.

Buck


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Luke: I'm not sure of this, but a standard sand wedge is 54 dgr. I believe.


These days there is no specific "standard" for loft. Anything from 52° to 58° can be a sand wedge. The classification is determined more by the bounce than by the loft. A typical sand wedge will have at least 10° of bounce, although some players have a wedge with less bounce and still call it a sand wedge. I'd be more inclined to call that a utility wedge that is sometimes used for sand. 

A true sand wedge has the higher bounce on the sole because that is what differentiates it from plain utility wedges. The bounce is what helps it to skim through the surface layer of sand with less of a tendency to dig in.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Surtees said:


> cool have you guys tryed using 54 and 56 sand I'm trying to deceide between the two at the moment for a new sand I was think a 54 because I have a 58 lob. What do you think?


usually you want to try and get your wedges so they have about 4 degrees of loft difference between them
example, PW 48, gap 52, sand 56, then look at the bounce to fit the conditions you usually play in


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> These days there is no specific "standard" for loft. Anything from 52° to 58° can be a sand wedge. The classification is determined more by the bounce than by the loft. A typical sand wedge will have at least 10° of bounce, although some players have a wedge with less bounce and still call it a sand wedge. I'd be more inclined to call that a utility wedge that is sometimes used for sand.
> 
> A true sand wedge has the higher bounce on the sole because that is what differentiates it from plain utility wedges. The bounce is what helps it to skim through the surface layer of sand with less of a tendency to dig in.





stevel1017 said:


> usually you want to try and get your wedges so they have about 4 degrees of loft difference between them
> example, PW 48, gap 52, sand 56, then look at the bounce to fit the conditions you usually play in


I never considered bounce in a wedge. they feel good to swing and I've been effective when I've used them. How do you know the right amount of bounce needed?:dunno:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

maybe this will help you
How to Select a Golf Wedge | eHow.com

and here
Wedge Bounce - The Bounce Angle Matters | YourGolfBlog.com


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice articles Steve
So for your hard bunkers Bob you want a low bounce. From reading the article the courses that i play I think I need to go for a standard type bounce some have hard bunkers and low roughs but then some are a bit softer bunkers and and longer roughs. trail and error could work for finding out the right bounce I think. I pretty sure that I'll go a 54 sand just because if I was to have a 56 and 58 they are pretty close to each other so having a 54 will give me a bit more choice with my club selection.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I just checked and my 58 lob wedge has a bounce of 8.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I never took that into consideration when I purchased my wedges. So now its back to the driving range to determine which wedge needs to be replaced, if any. I'll tell the wife you forced me Stevel to buy new wedges.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh it's all Steves fault you brought he wrong wedges isn't?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> oh it's all Steves fault you brought he wrong wedges isn't?


You're right Luke, I hang my head in shame mentioning Steve. For give me Steve for mentioning your name in vain. I only said; "If I need to replace a wedge." 

I'm Glad you got your irons buddy may your game improve. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that's better Bob... Thanks I'm sick atm so when I'm better off to the course I go!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> that's better Bob... Thanks I'm sick atm so when I'm better off to the course I go!


Do you plan on up grading the rest of your clubs to match the irons or mix. We had a discussion on this and the consensus is use what is best for you.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I carry a 48 degree PW that matches my set, (Titleist Forged 690.CB irone), a Vokey 52 degree gap wedge, (which I don't like all that much), and a 54 degree Callaway 2002 Bertha SW.

I have tried various lob wedges and never developed a comfort zone for how hard I have to hit the ball to make them work. There were getting me into more trouble than they were worth.

Oddly enough, I have no trouble convincing myself to swing harder when I open the face and hit cut shots with my SW. It's something I'm better at than convincing myself to hit a lob wedge hard enough to get it to the pin.

The sand wedge I use is an old 2002 Callaway Big Bertha. It's one of those really ugly clubs that plays itself beautiful as the day goes along. It has a massive rolled flange on it and a slight offset. For unknown reasons, it simply seems to connect to my brain with regard to gauging distance, plus it's the easiest thing to hit out of hard or soft sand that I've ever had.

My natural swing tends to hit the ball very high, so landing it softly from and given distance is a benefit regardless of it only being 54 degrees. Being that I can hit the SW 90 yards, I've learned to be pretty versatile with it from that distance in.

Unfortunately, my irons are too old and no gap or sand wedge was ever made to match them. I'm considering a set of the new Titleist AP1's or AP2's, but I need the opportunity to hit them before making a decision. If you look at the new Titleist line, they have introduced a forged cavity back iron this year that is identical to my old 690's. I might just go with that.

Rick - How do you like the AP2's?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Unfortunately, my irons are too old and no gap or sand wedge was ever made to match them. I'm considering a set of the new Titleist AP1's or AP2's, but I need the opportunity to hit them before making a decision. If you look at the new Titleist line, they have introduced a forged cavity back iron this year that is identical to my old 690's. I might just go with that.
> 
> Rick - How do you like the AP2's?


I love my AP2's. If I can play them you should certainly have a consistent enough swing for them. The biggest complaint I've read about them is that for some players they tend to have too high a trajectory. For me that's good, because I have lost some clubhead speed and as a result some of the height I used to have. With the AP2 I seem to have gotten that back again. It's nice to once again be able to hit over some of the trees I stick myself behind instead of having to play around them. :rofl:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> nice articles Steve
> So for your hard bunkers Bob you want a low bounce. From reading the article the courses that i play I think I need to go for a standard type bounce some have hard bunkers and low roughs but then some are a bit softer bunkers and and longer roughs. trail and error could work for finding out the right bounce I think. I pretty sure that I'll go a 54 sand just because if I was to have a 56 and 58 they are pretty close to each other so having a 54 will give me a bit more choice with my club selection.



Those hard bunkers became a breeze with the 60 dgr. lob. Now that the courses are putting in better sand and maintenance. my use of the sand wedge is much improved. I have a problem with the 52 gap, but I think it is more me than the wrong club or bounce. But Steve got me thinking more about what I have in the bag as far as wedges go and the bounce I haven't looked yet and I'm playing tomorrow.:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Do you plan on up grading the rest of your clubs to match the irons or mix. We had a discussion on this and the consensus is use what is best for you.


I dont plan on matching my drivers/other wedges to the set I already had the srixon 58 before I got my irons I'm going to use the pitching that came with the set but I'm keeping my old sandy at the moment I can't seem to get a heap spin with it but it's an old club but it works very well for me. So I think my set will stay like this for a while or until I get the bug to buy some more....


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am getting a lot of blame (or credit) in this thread, but honest I didn't invent this lol. The pros are lucky, they can switch out the bounce depending on conditions, most of us are on a budget and have to deal with what we have. For me, I like a little less bounce, and will open the club face if needed to add the bounce, but it is what you become comfortable with, what works for you


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> I am getting a lot of blame (or credit) in this thread, but honest I didn't invent this lol. The pros are lucky, they can switch out the bounce depending on conditions, most of us are on a budget and have to deal with what we have. For me, I like a little less bounce, and will open the club face if needed to add the bounce, but it is what you become comfortable with, what works for you


Now that you are here I have a bounce of 7 is that good for a high handicapper? I just wanted to rattle your chain.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the bounce has nothing to do with your handicap, it has to do with the conditions you play in usually. The course I play on is usually firm and fast, therefore less bounce works for it


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Now that you are here I have a bounce of 7 is that good for a high handicapper? I just wanted to rattle your chain.


It depends on the wedge and what you are using it for. I would think that to be a bit low for a sand wedge, but ok for a utility wedge. Both of my utility wedges are 8°, my SW is 11°.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*wedges*

I should have been more clear. I just checked my Gap and Lob wedge.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you read the article that Steve posted up they explane bounce very well. I'd say if you were playing your gap/lob off the fairway and out of short/mid rough that bounce would be fine. you might only need a higher bounce if you were cutting through long rough. This is just my opinion from reading the above articles.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Have you read the article that Steve posted up they explain bounce very well. I'd say if you were playing your gap/lob off the fairway and out of short/mid rough that bounce would be fine. you might only need a higher bounce if you were cutting through long rough. This is just my opinion from reading the above articles.


When you have top quality people on this forum it sure as heck doesn't hurt to get a second third and sixth opinion. Look at the opinion you gave...top notch I'd say.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks Bob yes it's great to get lots of different opinions.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Give up Young Master Luke?:rofl:


----------

